# PSU supply enough for overclock ?



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

Intel C2D E8400 3.0GHz 
Asus P5Q-E Motherboard
512MB XFX 9800GTX+ DDR3 256 bit Graphic Card
2X2GB Team Elite DDR2 800MHz RAM
500.0GB Seagate S-ATA harddisk 32MB
Silverstone Strider 560W PSU
Pioneer 20X SATA DVDRW 216BK
Cooler Master ATX Casing RC 690
3X12cm CMaster cooler fan
1X8cm CMaster cooler fan

is that my PSU enough to do Overclock?
if i added CPU cooler and added 2X2GB Team Elite DDR2 800MHz RAM
is that enough for overclocking my computer to highest performance ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Your PSU 560W (2Rails) @+12Volts @18Amps
Your video card minimum is 450Watts [email protected]
So just based on this you would be overtaxing the PSU if you are not already.
Here is a good article for your review:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

I would suggest a quality 700Watt or higher PSU.
Bill


----------



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Your PSU 560W (2Rails) @+12Volts @18Amps
> Your video card minimum is 450Watts [email protected]
> So just based on this you would be overtaxing the PSU if you are not already.
> ...


can u teach me how to calculate the hardware specs wattage ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See this:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Post what the calculator comes up with after you input your info.
Bill


----------



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> See this:
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> ...


System Type: Dual Processor 
Motherboard: High End - Desktop 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3000 MHz Wolfdale 
CPU Utilization (TDP): 85% TDP 

RAM: 4 Sticks DDR2 SDRAM 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+ 
Video Type: Single Card 

SCSI HDD 7200 rpm: 1 HDD 
SATA HDD: 1 HDD 

DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive: 2 Drives 

Sound Blaster - All Models: Yes 
Additional PCI Card (avg): 1 Card 

USB: 10 Devices 

Fans 
Regular: 1 Fan 80mm; 6 Fans 120mm; 
LED: 1 Fan 80mm; 4 Fans 120mm; 
High Performance: 1 Fan 80mm; 6 Fans 120mm; 

Keyboard and mouse: Yes 

System Load: 90 % 



Recommended Wattage: 520 Watts


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

520 watts + 30% for aging = 156 watts = *676* Watts needed. If this were my rig, I would spell for a 750 watt PSU.

Here are some great choices and priced fairly right now:

Corsair 750-TX-750 watt

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 watt

Coolermaster Real Power Pro 750 watt

Thermaltake Toughpower 750 watt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the backup Tumbleweedray:.
Some nice finds you posted.
Bill


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I saw you were not on so went ahead and responded since I didn't know when you would get back. Sure some great deals on power supplies right now. I will leave it up to you to recommend a specific supply for him since you are back on. You might even have another one to recommend. Have a great day.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Rockiller,
I know that it may seem as a sticker shock, but as Tumbleweed has shown there are good deals out there. Just do yourself a favor and buy a QUALITY PSU as recommended. The price far ways out what it will cost you to replace the mobo, video card ect. ect. that a low quaility may wipe out if it goes bad.
Bill


----------



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Rockiller,
> I know that it may seem as a sticker shock, but as Tumbleweed has shown there are good deals out there. Just do yourself a favor and buy a QUALITY PSU as recommended. The price far ways out what it will cost you to replace the mobo, video card ect. ect. that a low quaility may wipe out if it goes bad.
> Bill


urm, y need to calculate 30% for aging?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes
This is not only for aging purposes (PSU do work and tire down the road), but it gives you a buffer. If you under power the PSU it will work harder, therefore age quicker.
A more powerfull PSU will be able to handle the load better and not work as hard so it will not age as quick. So calculating 30% additional for aging gives you a PSU that will do the job correctly.
Bill


----------



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> 520 watts + 30% for aging = 156 watts = *676* Watts needed. If this were my rig, I would spell for a 750 watt PSU.
> 
> Here are some great choices and priced fairly right now:
> 
> ...



erm, i think i hv make wrong calculation for the hardware specs
i not using dual processor, it just use Core 2 Duo only 1 processor, meant i need to adjust the calculation again?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I just went through the calculator with the specs you posted previously in post #5.
I come up with 454watts + (30%) 156watts = 610watts.
BUT this does not include your upgrade for a CPU cooler ( I used Cool IT Systems CPU)or 10%-30% for compacitor rating (I used 20%)
If you include these options you will need
554watts + (30%) 166watts= 720watts
Bill


----------



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> I just went through the calculator with the specs you posted previously in post #5.
> I come up with 454watts + (30%) 156watts = 610watts.
> BUT this does not include your upgrade for a CPU cooler ( I used Cool IT Systems CPU)or 10%-30% for compacitor rating (I used 20%)
> ...


so can i take PSU 800watts ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes.
Bill


----------

